# embryo transfer today and only 1 2cell embryo any success stories



## oddy (Aug 19, 2006)

Hello

I had my embryo transfer today and I only had a 1 two cell embryo at 3 days  has anyone had a success with a two cell embryo


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi oddy

First of all good luck honey   

when did you have your transfer as that would give a better idea. was it a 2 day transfer or a 3. I hope someone gets in touch, I cannot advise but the transfer day will give more of an idea.

good luck 

mitch
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oddy - I have read of all sorts of miracles on here, so keep your chin up and try to stay positive (easier said than done, I know).
Fingers crossed for you. 
Kyla xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

oddy said:


> Hello
> 
> I had my embryo transfer today and I only had a 1 two cell embryo at 3 days  has anyone had a success with a two cell embryo


Hiyah,

I had one 2 cell ET at 2 days .... any successes?


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Andie

I think you test the day before me.  I've just had a 3 cell, day 2 transfer and am now on day 3.

I've tried to use the search facility for success stories on 2 and 3 cell transfers but can't get it to find anything.  I hope I'm doing something wrong  

Sending lots of   and   

Love 
Widgey
xxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Widgey,

We had transfers the same day  

I hope we are both doing something wrong while searching  

I wondered why my test date was 16 days when I had a 2 day transfer, it's the same time as a 3 day at my clinic ... I hope I'm not testing too early.

Thanks for the good luck wishes  .... right back at you.

Keep me posted how you're getting on 

      

Andi xx


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi girls

I saw this post, and just had to reply!

I had a day 2 transfer of a grade 2 embryo. It was the only embryo from a total of 5 eggs. On arrival at the clinic, they wished me luck, and announced that the embryo had just gone to 3 cells (I'm sure it was lunchtime by this stage).

I had completely given up on that cycle (my 8th fresh ICSI), but to my amazement, I'm now the proud Mummy of a 15 week old boy.

So, don't give up hope x

LOL

Lisa x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

Thanks very much for taking the time to reply and congrats on your little boy.

I'd feel more positive if my little embie (grade 2 also) had moved on from 2 cell at the time of transfer, then I would know it was still developing, I think it was only just 48 hours at transfer because they hadn't fertilized the eggs at this time two days before. 

We had 8 eggs and were completey shocked when only 1 fertilized.  They changed from ICSI to IVF last minute as DH's count was good enough.

I guess I have to keep telling myself I have a little fighter on board.

I just wish there was some kind of sign things were still going well.

Thanks again Lisa .... you're an inspiration.

Andi xxx


----------



## spud (Feb 10, 2004)

HI,

I wish you loads of luck.  I know how you feel as at EC they only managed to get one egg but I was lucky that it fertilised. Like you my embie was only a 2 cell when I had it put back, and I searched for info on success stories but like the other girls found nothing.  But I keep telling myself it only takes one, so although these 2 weeks are the most difficult I am trying to stay positive.

Sending loads of positive thoughts.

Spud


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Spud,

Thanks for your reply. When do you test?

Hopefully soon girls we can start a 'BFP with one 2 cell embie' thread 

Good luck to you all

Andi xxx

      

I found this post girls .... gives us all some hope!!



Mollieboo said:


> Thankyou for all your best wishes - Im just so apprehensive that Imay have tested too early and am still waiting for a nurse to phone me back (they r short staffed today) Peestick still says PREGNANT and I keep squinting eyes to make sure Im seeing properly.
> 
> IT ONLY TAKES 1
> ..and 3 gynacologysts
> ...


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Lisa - Congratulations on your little boy, what a wonderful story thank you so much.

Spud - Good luck with your   How long left before you test, do you have any symptoms yet.

Andie - I'm was doing fine until this morning (day 7), had some spotting although very light brown. This has happened on all my other transfers with 2 bfn's & 1 bfp so I've no idea if its good news or not.  I do feel like there's lots going on in my tummy and I've never felt this before so trying to stay positive.  How you getting on?

  

Love Widgey
xxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Widgey,

I'm going crazy.

Got some strange feelings going in my tummy today, I've had some cramping and sharp pains since ET and my boobs are sore but I'm putting it down the pessaries.  

I wish we could have a positive sign.  I'm kind of wanting a symptom/sign but it's no guarantee of a BFP I know that.

I was taking the two weeks off but I'm going back to work Monday for a few hours to see how I go, I can't stick these 4 walls for another week.


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hiya Andi

Think I'm going crazy too  

I'm glad I went back to work on Monday as definitely makes the time go quicker.  I work in an office so can sit on my bum all day    I've not been stressing about anything and trying to laugh as much as I can.  

You seem to be getting all the same symptoms as me except the spotting which I haven't had much of today might I add  

Hope you're not not going too loopy loo and cope for a few more days.

Love
Widgey
xxxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks like my AF has just arrived.

      


Widgey
xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh Widgey I'm so sorry ....

I just had some dark spotting also ... tested and was a BFN


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh no Andie, I'm so very sorry for you too.  This is so cruel.    

I can't stop    at the moment.  I've got bad cramps too.  DH is out playing footie and has no idea.  I just wanted him to be so happy this christmas after our disaster last new year with the m/c.

ARRRRRRRRGH I could scream.


----------



## spud (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi girls,

Sending you lots of hugs and thinking of you.  I know how you feel after a BFN.

My test date was 14th November but I got my AF the day before so was upset and not feeling very sociable for the past few days.

Spudx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Aww ladies i am soo sorry that you got a  thinking of you and i understand how your feeling 
Sending you huge   
Take care love nicky xxxx


----------

